# Palomar- und verbesserter Clinchknoten



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo in die Runde und nicht gleich steinigen bitte ^^

mich interessiert folgendes (nachdem ich widersprüchliche Aussagen gehört habe):

Palomarknoten - gute Tragkraft, eignet sich für dünne bis dicke Monofile aber auch für Geflochtene bei 1-2 Schlaufen mehr durch zB eine Hakenöse.


verbesserter Clinch-Knoten - gute Tragkraft, eignet sich aber nur für Monofile



passt das so?


Mir hat heute einer erzählt, Clinchknoten für Monos, und der Palomar lediglich für Geflochtene


----------



## Angler2097 (24. Juni 2020)

Normaler Clinchknoten hält doch gut bei Mono. An deiner Stelle, würde ich die Bremse etwas aufmachen. Solange du Schnur mit der Hand abziehen kannst, wirst du keinen Schnurbruch haben. Um eine 35er Mono  zu sprengen, brauchts schon ordentlich Kraft.


----------



## hanzz (24. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mir hat heute einer erzählt, Clinchknoten für Monos, und der Palomar lediglich für Geflochtene


Lass dir nicht so viel Quatsch erzählen. Der Palomar wird auch gerne und viel für ein DropShot Vorfach (Mono oder FC) genutzt. Der hält Bombe und ist einfach zu binden. 

Der Clinch geht auch für Geflochtene, dabei aber zweimal durch das Öhr vom Wirbel und ein paar mehr Windungen. 

Falls du wegen deinem gestrigen Schnurbruch fragst, ist überhaupt klar, dass der Knoten der Schuldige war. Vielleicht eher scharfkantige Steine oder eine Muschelbank ?


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2020)

Ich hab dazu nochmal mit nem Kollegen gequatscht.

Sehr wahrscheinlich war es auch eine Muschelbank die da mitgewirkt hat, da die Schnur aufgeraut und an der Bruchstelle nicht einheitlich gerissen sondern "schräg" gerissen war...


----------



## Angler2097 (24. Juni 2020)

Das wird des Rätsels Lösung sein


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2020)

Dann hab ich also wegen einer Muschelbank meinen 2,99 m Wels verloren....


----------



## Angler2097 (24. Juni 2020)

Mit 0,35er Mono wird's schwer. Der zieht dir einfach die Schnur von der Rolle und du kannst nichts machen 
Da brauchts dann Wallertackle.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Juni 2020)

Clinch bei Mono bin ich seit langem von ab, allein die Tatsache das beim Zuziehen nicht selten die Mono leiden muss (egal ob mit Spucke oder nicht), und die ersten 2-3cm am Haken dann kringeln sind für mich einfach nur nen NoGo. Bei Geflecht ist der Knoten aber top, benutze ihn da aber auch nicht sondern nur NoKnot.
Für Mono mach ich seit einigen Jahren nur noch nen Grinner und fahre damit bestens.


----------



## Bilch (24. Juni 2020)

Ich habe gerade das Gegenteil gelesen - dass der Palomar Knoten für das Geflecht ungeeignet ist. Ich kann das nicht bestätigen – ein paar Mal, als ich bei der Geflochtenen den Palomar benutzt habe, habe ich keine Probleme gehabt. Sonst verwende ich bei Geflecht den verbesserten Grinner-Knoten (zweimal durch das Ohr)

Bei FC und Mono verwende ich den Palomar, oder (wenn die Schnur zu steif oder zu dick ist) den Grinner- oder den verbesserten Clinch-Knoten.

Ich weiss nicht, wo Du den Abriss hattest - wenn es am Knoten war, dann war wahrscheinlich nicht die Schnur schuld, sondern der Knoten, aber nicht weil Du den falschen Knoten verwendet hast, sondern weil Du einen Fehler beim Binden gemacht hast. Man muss immer einen Zugtest machen. Bei so einem Test bricht mir ein Knoten ab und zu - nicht richtig gezogen?, zuviel Reibung bzw. zu wenig Spucke? Wer weiß? Der nächste hält dann bombenfest und beim Angeln ist mir schon lange keiner mehr gebrochen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Sonst verwende ich bei Geflecht den verbesserten Grinner-Knoten (zweimal durch das Ohr)



Du meinst eher Clinch...nen Grinner geht nicht durchs Öhr.


----------



## Bilch (24. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Du meinst eher Clinch...nen Grinner geht nicht durchs Öhr.


Eigentlich schon 
 No. 2


----------



## Andal (24. Juni 2020)

Eigentlich hält jeder Knoten manierlich, so lange man ihn sauber(!) bindet.

Vom Palomar bin ich etwas ab, weil es bisweilen ein unglaubliches Gefotze ist, bis man die doppelt gelegte Schnur durchs Öhr hat. Den Clinch, in allen seinen Variationen, nehme ich gerne als Abschluss, direkt am Haken. Er hält m.E. etwas weniger und mir ist es lieber, wenn ein Fisch nur mit dem Haken abkommt, als mit viel Gebamsel hinten dran.

Mein Standardknoten für jedes und alles ist der ganz normale Grinner. Sitzt, passt, wackelt und hat Luft. Und weil ich den immer binde, gelingt der auch bei Dunkelheit, kalten Fingern und überhaupt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei Geflecht ist der Knoten aber top, benutze ihn da aber auch nicht sondern nur NoKnot.
> Für Mono mach ich seit einigen Jahren nur noch nen Grinner und fahre damit bestens.



Mache ich auch so - der Grinner ist bei mir für normales Mono-Anknoten an Wirbelösen etc. schon ewig Standard.

Bei Geflecht-Spinnfischen/NK-Verwendung: Ich ziehe noch ein Stückchen weichen Silikonschlauch mit kleinstmöglichem Durchmesser über den NK - das schont den Spitzenring bei Unachtsam-Nahkurbel und die Finger beim Anfassen des oberen Stahlvorfach-Endes (z. B. beim Abhaken etc.).

Der Schlauch wiegt im Wasser quasi nichts und behindert die System-Performance überhaupt nicht. Wenn man eine durchsichtige Variante wählt, kann man zwischendurch auch mal recht komfortabel den Wicklungs-Sitz in Augenschein nehmen (z. B. nach dem Hängerlösen etc.).

Man muss halt nur dran denken, das Schlauch-Stückchen vor dem Anwickeln auf die Schnur zu fädeln.


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2020)

@Andal  ich mach so, dass ich beim Palomar erst die Mono einmal durchs Öhr einfädel und wieder zurück durchfädel und hab dann meine Schlaufe durchbekommen xD


oder hab ich da die ganze Zeit nen Denkfehler und stell mich wie der letzte Dorftrottel an?


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2020)

Ich werde aber nochmal den Grinner üben!

Hab den anfangs nie hinbekommen und dann irgendwann aufgegeben...


----------



## hanzz (24. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Andal  ich mach so, dass ich beim Palomar erst die Mono einmal durchs Öhr einfädel und wieder zurück durchfädel und hab dann meine Schlaufe durchbekommen xD
> 
> 
> oder hab ich da die ganze Zeit nen Denkfehler und stell mich wie der letzte Dorftrottel an?


Hauptsache Schlaufe


----------



## Andal (24. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Andal  ich mach so, dass ich beim Palomar erst die Mono einmal durchs Öhr einfädel und wieder zurück durchfädel und hab dann meine Schlaufe durchbekommen xD
> 
> 
> oder hab ich da die ganze Zeit nen Denkfehler und stell mich wie der letzte Dorftrottel an?


Wenn der Knoten bei dir gut klappt, dann hau rein. Schlecht ist er ja nicht. Nur ICH sehe bescheiden und mich fuxt er.


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2020)

Ich mach einfach mal beides und sehe ja was auf Dauer bei mir besser klappt 

gehe demnächst ja mit 2 Ruten raus dann mach ich eine Palomar, eine Grinner und übe so derweil auch direkt am Wasser ^^


----------



## alexpp (24. Juni 2020)

Einige verteufeln den verbesserten Clinch, ich mag ihn. Den Palomar paar Mal probiert und keinen Vorteil gesehen. Wie @Andal trefflich schrieb, muss sich der Knoten sauber zu ziehen, beim FC bekanntlich etwas schwieriger.


----------



## Micha1450 (25. Juni 2020)

Ich benutze ausschließlich den Palomar, sowohl bei Mono als auch bei Geflochtener. Schlaufen nur an der Stippe.


----------



## Mikesch (25. Juni 2020)

Ist doch eigentlich egal welchen geeigneten Knoten man verwendet, Hauptsache er hält!


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Ist doch eigentlich egal welchen geeigneten Knoten man verwendet, Hauptsache er hält!


In gewissen Kreisen nicht. Da muss der Knoten schon einen so komplizierten Namen haben, dass man sich die Zunge bricht.


----------



## DenizJP (25. Juni 2020)

Mag durchaus sein ^^

nur will man natürlich den Knoten finden bzw. nutzen den man dann auch am besten hinbekommt 

der Palomar war bisher für mich ganz gut - hab damit neben größeren Aalen auch nen netten Zander drillen können und auch bei üblen Hängern hat er gehalten.

...wenn man von dem Welsdebakel Anfang dieser Woche absieht...


----------



## magi (25. Juni 2020)

Eine 0,35 mm monofile hat doch eine noch händelbare Tragkraft. Warum probierst du nicht mittels Wassereimer, Waage etc. aus, was deine Schnur mit welchen Knoten trägt. Die Zeit, die du im Netz nach Lösungen suchst, wäre mMn x-mal besser in einen Selbsttest investiert. Vielleicht mal als alternativen Blickwinkel bedenken, ich meine das nicht überheblich!


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

magi schrieb:


> Eine 0,35 mm monofile hat doch eine noch händelbare Tragkraft. Warum probierst du nicht mittels Wassereimer, Waage etc. aus, was deine Schnur mit welchen Knoten trägt. Die Zeit, die du im Netz nach Lösungen suchst, wäre mMn x-mal besser in einen Selbsttest investiert. Vielleicht mal als alternativen Blickwinkel bedenken, ich meine das nicht überheblich!


...aber tunlichst im Freien, oder im Bad. Wenn so ein voller Wasserkübel schlagartig nach unten verlagert, bleibt die Umgebung ganz selten trocken!


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (25. Juni 2020)

Ich muss an der Stelle auch mal die Lanze für den Grinner brechen, warum er mein absoluter Lieblingsknoten ist:

1. unglaublich einfach zu binden, selbst im Winter mit halb erforenen Fingern kriegt man den noch gebunden.

2. sowohl für monofile als auch für geflochtene geeignet.

3. eigentlich für alles einsetzbar, Hauptschnur an Wirbel, Verbindungsknoten zwischen zwei Schnüren (ich kriege bis heute keinen Albright-Knoten hin obwohl schon x-mal probiert), wenn man mal kurz jemanden aufknüpfen will, etc. der Grinner geht immer.


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2020)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> ...ich kriege bis heute keinen Albright-Knoten hin obwohl schon x-mal probiert


Der Albright wurde auch für Monos und Dacronschnüre in Durchmessern ersonnen, wo normale Leute die Wäsche aufhängen, aber nicht für hauchfeine Gespinste.

Aber grad der deutsche Angler leidet zu sehr am F-104 Starfighter Syndrom. Was irgendwo auf der Welt im Speziellen funktioniert, muss hierzulande zur allgemeinen Wunderwaffe gereichen.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Juni 2020)

Noch besser als der Albright ist nur noch der Blutknoten, den man im Lehrgang zum Schein lernen muss. Ich wüsste auf die Schnelle keinen Angler, der den verwendet.


----------



## Mescalero (26. Juni 2020)

Der Grinner heißt ja bei englischsprachigen Anglern Uni, wahrscheinlich weil er so universell ist. Genau genommen braucht man nur diesen Knoten für Ösen, Haken, Mono an Geflecht, Mono an Mono...
Theoretisch ist der einfach zu binden, das stimmt. In der Praxis hat er mich schon ein paar Mal zur Verzweiflung gebracht. 

Clinch sind mir schon zwei- oder dreimal aufgegangen, den nutze ich nicht mehr so gern.


----------



## Bilch (26. Juni 2020)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Ich muss an der Stelle auch mal die Lanze für den Grinner brechen, warum er mein absoluter Lieblingsknoten ist:
> 
> 1. unglaublich einfach zu binden, selbst im Winter mit halb erforenen Fingern kriegt man den noch gebunden.
> 
> ...


Das ist der Universalknoten. Es gibt zwar bessere, aber wenn man nur den Grinner beherrscht, ist das für unseres Süßwasserfischen ganz ausreichend. Wenn die Umstände es erlauben, da binde ich andere Knoten, aber am Wasser, vor allem in der Dämmerung, da versuche ich schon lange nicht mehr den Palomar oder den FG zu hin zu kriegen.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Noch besser als der Albright ist nur noch der Blutknoten, den man im Lehrgang zum Schein lernen muss. Ich wüsste auf die Schnelle keinen Angler, der den verwendet.


Dieser Knoten ist mein allergrößter Albtraum und dazu hat er auch noch eine miserable Tragkraft. Schon als Jüngling konnte ich ihn nie richtig hinkriegen und nach meinem Wiedereinstige hat sich die Sache wiederholt. Dabei habe ich keine Probleme mit dem GT, FG usw.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (26. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Der Albright wurde auch für Monos und Dacronschnüre in Durchmessern ersonnen, wo normale Leute die Wäsche aufhängen, aber nicht für hauchfeine Gespinste.
> 
> Aber grad der deutsche Angler leidet zu sehr am F-104 Starfighter Syndrom. Was irgendwo auf der Welt im Speziellen funktioniert, muss hierzulande zur allgemeinen Wunderwaffe gereichen.




Und wieder was gelernt, dass der Albright für dicke Schnüre konzipiert wurde wusste ich bisher nicht.

Ach was, was als Abfangjäger funktioniert muss doch auch als Jagdbomber funktionieren, ist doch fast das Gleiche...


----------



## DenizJP (26. Juni 2020)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Ach was, was als Abfangjäger funktioniert muss doch auch als Jagdbomber funktionieren, ist doch fast das Gleiche...




Solange es wenigsten noch fliegen kann


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (26. Juni 2020)

Also an meiner Brandungsrute (0,16er Geflochtene auf 0,45er Mono)habe ich immer noch meinen zweiten jemals gebundenen Albright (verbessert) dran. Der Erste sah mies aus, deshalb habe ich den abgeschnitten, der Zweite jedoch hat inzwischen in 2 Jahren diverse Sessions hinter sich.


----------

